# Hello from an Aussie Mama!



## bumpyhumpy

Hello everyone! Looks like all mamas are having fun here. May I join?

I'm about to give birth to my first baby in the next couple of weeks. So, my hubby decided that I should take a leave from work and just stay at home. I don't want to waste time thus I searched for maternity forums. I know I have so much to learn and since my mom is not here to guide me I'd rather learn online.


----------



## Trinity

Hiya :hi: 

Welcome to B&B .. how many weeks are you?


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: , Welcome all the girls here are fantastic I have only recently joined and have been made so welcome, Congrats on your bump when :baby: due?

Stacey xx


----------



## ablaze

hey hun, welcome :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and Bump! :D


----------



## Jo

:hi: Welcome to baby and bump


----------



## Yvonne

Hiya hun,

Everyone is so nice on here :headspin:


----------



## Suz

:hi: Hello and Welcome to BnB


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb do u no what ur having any names


----------



## bumpyhumpy

Hello everyone!

It's been awhile...and guess what...It's a baby boy!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

congrats on your little boy x


----------



## Trinity

Congrats on the birth of your son


----------



## Iwantone!!!

thats great news


----------



## Tam

https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-189.gif to the forum!

All the best for your last few weeks, and sending you lots of labout dust! https://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/no1tam/remoteImage-123.gif :hugs:x


----------

